# Suche Anbieter für Domain Hosting mit PHP und MySQL / Domain Parking



## Tackleberry (9. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich suche günstiges Hosting einer .com Domain mit PHP und MySQL DB. Die .com Domain wird tranferiert. Außerdem habe ich noch 1-2 andere (DE/COM) Domains, die rüber sollen. Kann da jemand was günstiges empfehlen? Außerdem suche ich ein Angebot für günstiges Domain parken.


----------



## Alice (9. November 2014)

Für 0815-User würde ich All-Inkl.com empfehlen. Ich kenne jendefalls nichts besseres. Wenn Du aber Ahnung/Erfahrung mit Webservern hast, dann miete dir gleich einen V-Server oder etwas ähnliches, denn beim einfachen "Hosting" wirst Du von allen Seiten durch den Hoster eingeschränkt.


----------

